# Vernal 3D shoot



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard there was a 3D shoot in Vernal on the 5th of March, anyone know any details on this?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.datusarchery.com/pdf_files/2 ... mtn_3D.pdf

that's what I found with google...


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

this is a great shoot
make sure to get a line time reserved or you could wait all day long.
if you have never shoot it go and give it a try.
they also shoot circles also. its a good way to pass time


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Agreed that this is one of the better 3-d indoor shoots of the year here in Utah. If you don't get a line time, you may not get to shoot at all.


----------



## SMA (Feb 26, 2011)

We are trying something new this year. There will be no line times reserved.
Just show up, register and have fun. See the Flyer on above Datus post, or http://www.bowhuntersofutah.net. Hope to see ya there. Thanks


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Even better still SMA!!! Outstanding! I've planned my trip to Vernal with a stop on the Green to catch some bows n browns. Double-the-pleasure, double-the-fun!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

An outstanding shoot! Split Mountain has the best indoor shoot in Utah, drawing archers from several states. And hotel accommodations are cheap. Gotta be there.

Try out the 3-spot while you're waiting.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry finn but there will be no 3 spot shoot this year either. the other club that hosted it will not be there this year. They are supposed to have a couple of vendor upstairs instead.


----------

